# SWM connection questions



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

Have some questions about my recent install.

I have 1 HMC, 2 DVRs, and 2 Receivers. I also got WholeHome and a CCK.
With 11 tuners, a SWM 16 was installed.
When the installer came to the house to do the install, I told the installer to put the HMC on one leg of the SWM and the 2 DVRs and 2 Receivers on the other leg of the SWM. I checked after the installer had the SWM wired up, and the installer had connected an 8-way to each leg of the SWM. One 8-way (connected to the channel 9-16 leg) just had the HMC connected , and the other 8-way (connected to the PWR/channel 1-8 leg) had the 4 receivers, the CCK, and the SWM PI.
I didn’t see the need for the unnecessary split for the HMC, so I asked the installer to remove the 8-way and just connect the coax to the HMC to the channel 9-16 leg.

Is this a workable install?


I had a LOT of problems (documented in another thread) and I couldn’t figure out why the SWM PI was connected to the 8-way, so I disconnected the SWM PI from the 8-way and connected it to the PWR port of the SWM (located between the two output legs). This seemed to fix things for about 12 hours, and then problems started up again, although not as bad as the first time. 

Is this a better/worse install than the original?


Tonight I reversed the connections to the SWM outputs. I connected the coax to the HMC to the PWR/channel 1-8 leg, and the 8-way to the 9-16 leg. This seems to have fixed things for now, going to let it run for a couple hours and see how things go.

Have I made anything better, or just moved stuff around?


Also wondering if I could remove the CCK altogether and just plug an Ethernet cable into the back of the HMC .


Are there any benefits to any of these changes?



Thanks,


Choir


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I tend to think the PI to the pwr connector is my preferred way.

You don't need a splitter if you're only connecting the HR34 to the SWiM output.
Are all the unused ports on the splitters terminated?
Do you have any "unused" coax also connected?

You can flip a coin as to whether it's better to use the CCK or the ethernet port of the HR34 for bridging to your internet.

[BTW] the SWiM-16 is made up of two SWiM sections, so the tuners always [and only] use 2-9 on both sides. Channel 1 is guide data.


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

Everything seems to be working great since I switched the connections to the SWM outputs. I am wondering if a loose connection was the problem.

All ports on the splitter are terminated.

The only advantage I can see to using the ethernet port HR34 rather than the CCK is that it would allow me to go use a 4-way splitter instead of the 8-way.

So when it shows 9 signal strengths for the SWM, 1 is guide data and 2-9 are the SWM channels?


Thanks,


Choir


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Choir said:


> Everything seems to be working great since I switched the connections to the SWM outputs. I am wondering if a loose connection was the problem.
> 
> All ports on the splitter are terminated.
> 
> ...


Do you have the wireless CCK? That's the one with two coax ports on it. It can still be hardwired to your router if you want though. If you have the wireless CCK, it can be installed in-line to a receiver so that it does not need its own coax run. That way, you could still use it and you could then be down to your 4-way splitter.

- Merg


----------



## Choir (Feb 11, 2008)

The CCK I have has three connections on the back. One power, one coax, and an ethernet port. I think that is the standard wired CCK.


Choir


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Choir said:


> So when it shows 9 signal strengths for the SWM, 1 is guide data and 2-9 are the SWM channels?
> The CCK I have has three connections on the back. One power, one coax, and an ethernet port. I think that is the standard wired CCK.
> 
> Choir


Yes that's how the channels work, and yes you have a non wireless CCK.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes that's how the channels work, and yes you have a non wireless CCK.


I have one of the newer wireless CCK units as opposed to an older wired CCK unit.

Currently I have a wifi antenna (wireless g) on my pc for internet access. DTV2PC is choppy.

If I connect a cat5 cable directly to my pc and get rid of the wifi antenna, will this allow DTV2PC to play smoothly, or will the wireless CCK become a bottleneck, resulting in choppy video?

ps In my previous home with the same pc, I didn't have MRV, just cat5 connected to my pc and everything was smooth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I have one of the newer wireless CCK units as opposed to an older wired CCK unit.
> 
> Currently I have a wifi antenna (wireless g) on my pc for internet access. DTV2PC is choppy.
> 
> ...


Last week I had a router change, and some more wireless devices added, so I looked into my WiFi setup and found an app that helped me see more about what everyone around here was using and how/where to tweak mine for better performance.
You might want to look at this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2975399#post2975399


----------

